

Can't Find a Parking Spot? Check Smartphone - bostonbiz
http://www.nytimes.com/2008/07/12/business/12newpark.htm

======
pavel
I wonder if this will make parking better or worse. If everyone knows about
open parking spaces, then everyone will rush to the nearest space causing more
congestion around it. Once they get to the space and realize someone else got
lucky, they will all go to the next nearest open space. So are you really
solving the parking congestion problem?

~~~
gojomo
As the article notes, the goal is to price so that 15% of the spots are always
open. So it's not really about finding one rare spot -- despite the fact that
makes a nice 'gee whiz' vivid opening story. It's about changing the entire
calculation about street parking vs. off-street parking or alternate
transportation.

------
ryanb
I think that this is a fantastic idea. I wonder what kind of variable and
fixed costs come along with employing the parking sensors. A service like this
will certainly justify a raise in meter fees.

~~~
silencio
I'm not sure a significant raise in meter fees is required. If the sensors are
tied in with the meters themselves (letting you pay for it over your phone and
whatnot), then a lot of the work for the city's parking enforcement is gone.
All that would be required is to keep track of expired meters with cars still
parked there, and any cars parked while parking is not allowed.

Although that will probably mean that a lot of people might lose their jobs,
it means that the gov in turn saves money on gas|CNG|power for the cars, and
possibly get more money from parking tickets.

------
DenisM
Well, at least now you get something in return for the parking fee. I wish we
had something lke this in Seattle as well.

